# Need advice; 6 year old with itchy foreskin



## Tamarack (Jun 10, 2002)

I would appreciate some help. I have two intact sons, and have never had an issue with my older son. However, my nearly 6 year old periodically suffers from intense itchiness at the tip of his foreskin. It happens every couple of months, sometimes just once, sometimes a few times over a day or two. This is not accompanied by swelling or any particular redness other than a little bit where he's tugging at the tip.

He's usually a stoic little guy, but during these bouts he'll be crying because the itching bothers him so much. Soaking in the tub helps, at least while he's in the water, and then the itching resumes as soon as he gets out.

I don't think it's an infection, since it's only an occasional problem. I don't think it's related to irritants like bubble baths; those are rare, mostly he'll spend what seems like hours singing to himself in the shower.

Does anyone have any ideas what might be causing this? I haven't asked his doctor because it has never lasted long enough to consider making a special visit. I'm wondering whether I'm overlooking something simple.

Also, any suggestions for home treatment in addition to the soaks? I try to be sparing with hydrocortisone, and I'm concerned about using it in that area anyway. Are there any other anti-itch creams that might help?


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Hmmm... well, as an intact person myself, I do sometimes get an itch without any associated infection. I use Vagisil and it goes away- I think it has Benzocaine in it. You could try that, or some aloe, or A & D ointment.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It could be a yeast infection, which isn't an infection really but an overgrowth of yeast found naturally on the body. You could try a little over the counter anti-fungal medication (like the kind used for jock itch or athlete's foot or vaginal yeast infections). If he eats a lot of sugar, or has taken antibiotics recently, it might be throwing his system out of whack. A spray bottle with a solution of water and grapefruit seed extract, sprayed on frequently, might also help.

I know when I've had vaginal yeast infections the itching has been very severe.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Could he have eczema? Does he get itchy patches anywere else or is it just on his foreskin?


----------



## Tamarack (Jun 10, 2002)

That's interesting; I never thought of a parallel to feminine itching. I was starting to wonder if it might be yeast related, since his itching is so intense. Does a minor yeast problem come and go like that? I've never had a yeast infection, but I thought it was more of a chronic thing.

No, he's not prone to eczema or itchiness anywhere else, so it's not part of a general skin thing with him.

I know I've got some lotrimin here, and I'll try that on him if it bothers him again tonight. Thanks for all of the ideas!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, yeast can come and go, especially if he has a day or 2 where he eats a lot of sugary foods. THat will cause a temporary yeast overgrowth that will go away in its own if he is healthy and doesn't usually eat a lot of sugary foods.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted this! My 4yo has been complaining that the tip of his penis itches for the last couple of days, but I don't know anyone intact that I could ask about it. I'm completely ignorant - in fact I learned everything I know about a normal penis here- and I never know what to expect.
Anxiously waiting...


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

It may also be a reaction to whatever laundry soap you're using or something you may be using in the bath.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

I read on another site that bubble bath (something my son really likes) can do this. It never caused a problem before, but I'm wondering, since its beginning to retract, if it could be causing irritation now?


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blsilva* 
I read on another site that bubble bath (something my son really likes) can do this. It never caused a problem before, but I'm wondering, since its beginning to retract, if it could be causing irritation now?


YES. No more bubble baths! Seriously. THey burnlike heck and can cause UTI's. At least no more until he is able to retract and rinse w/ clear water after his bath. That's what my boys do.


----------

